# Steamed up windscreen?



## mattc2002 (May 11, 2011)

My Audi has the worst de-misting and takes the screen ages to de-mist in the morning. What product can I use to stop so much misting on these colder mornings
Was going to go for Rain X demist but see it gets a lot of bad reviews.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just double checking you haven't got your climate control set to recirculate as that can cause misting up, also when was the last time your pollen/cabin filter was changed because if blocked it will limit air flow.

Failing that, something like this may be of help
https://shop.alienmagic.co.uk/anti-fog-pro-hydrophobic-glass-coat-sealant-200ml


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

These can help

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pingi-LV2-...SEJGNK6P0NN&psc=1&refRID=YKK8YFMMKSEJGNK6P0NN


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Best to try and limit the cause of it first. My Audi is one of the worst cars for steaming up, simply because there's more dampness in the interior. 

If you run a little electric heater in it for an hour with the windows down an inch it will dry it out lovely, and keep it from steaming up as much for a good few weeks. Just be sensible how you place it, I set a board of wood across the back seat to set it on securely and I only do it whilst I'm able to have the car in sight whilst its running, checking regularly.


----------



## norfolk nik (Oct 31, 2009)

Wifey works for a large footwear retailer. Half a dozen small silica gel sachets placed on the dash at the end of each use make massive difference. They last for ages.The retailers normally throw them away. Worth asking any footwear retailers for any freebies.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

It's not the Audi that's got damp it's the interior, any car is susceptible to it if it's not properly sealed from the elements - likely causes on VAG cars is the foam between the rear lights and the bodywork.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Its a good idea when you're five minutes from home to direct any hot air away from the interior of the screen with the controls and to the footwells.

It allows the interior of the screen to cool so that condensation doesn't form on the inside, over night when temperatures fall sharply.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Cheap and easy cure would be to fill a sock with some cat litter and tie the end, chuck it onto the dash before you get out in the evening and it should absorb the moisture overnight.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Does that cat litter absorb quick enough to prevent misting up? Never tried it myself but my van has constantly got 500l of water in the back of it so fogs up a lot in winter.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

virgiltracey said:


> Cheap and easy cure would be to fill a sock with some cat litter and tie the end, chuck it onto the dash before you get out in the evening and it should absorb the moisture overnight.


I've heard of this before, but never actually done it. Going to recommend to father in law as his motor is streaming up a bit now cold weathers here...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Autoglym used to do a glass polish with anti-mist which was quite effective. Not sure if they still sell it though.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

As Packard recommended get these. 2 in my wifes car with 1 in each door pocket works. We've had them over a year and only had to dry them in the microwave once. The dot turns pink when it needs to be dryed.
They are spot on and my wifes car was chronic before we put them in.



packard said:


> These can help
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pingi-LV2-...SEJGNK6P0NN&psc=1&refRID=YKK8YFMMKSEJGNK6P0NN


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> I've heard of this before, but never actually done it. Going to recommend to father in law as his motor is streaming up a bit now cold weathers here...


I go one further and have a clip lockbox like the one you get for your sandwiches and when I park up for the night I simply unclip the lid and place on dash, then when ready to drive clip lid on and slide under seat

The sock method can be messy and stane pluss when your driving and have the heat on your just evaporating the water from the sock back in to the cabin.

When my crystals in the box get full I throw away and fill up with fresh, you can also "recharge" them by drying over a raditor


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

\Rian said:


> I go one further and have a clip lockbox like the one you get for your sandwiches and when I park up for the night I simply unclip the lid and place on dash, then when ready to drive clip lid on and slide under seat
> 
> The sock method can be messy and stane pluss when your driving and have the heat on your just evaporating the water from the sock back in to the cabin.
> 
> When my crystals in the box get full I throw away and fill up with fresh, you can also "recharge" them by drying over a raditor


Cheers mate, I'll pass this option across as well :thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Shaving cream or toothpaste is rumoured to work, I've used neither but here's a video:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Or this video :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The guys who run rally cars on the Irish Tarmac Championship use head and shoulders on their windscreens to stop them fogging up. Honestly. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

I've got this problem on the wifes car... it gets so bad that the windscreen will freeze up on the inside, so you will scraping the outside screen and the inside too!

I naturally thought there will be air getting into the car somehow or even water, but upon inspection I can't see anything obvious. The car is a mk6 golf.

Have heard of the silica bags before but didn't know if my issue is worse than others as the screen is actually freezing up on the inside!

Has anyone had the same issue as me that was fixed with the silica bags?


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

The absorber bags put on the dash overnight are worth doing, a couple at least and maybe some elsewhere. Also deep clean the front screen maybe using a glass cleaner with vinegar such as Astonishto finish as it prevents misting. Tips above about opening window to reduce the temperature before parking up all help. 

Clean all your door seals and treat them with Gummi Plege rubber seal protector which is worth doing regardless as it stops the door from freezing solid unless its crazy cold.


----------



## detail_review (Aug 30, 2019)

i got for my Golf 7R ( also shi*t made car ) one of these https://www.amazon.co.uk/Moisture-A...it&qid=1574284631&s=automotive&sr=1-5-catcorr

and it seems that improve my foggy windows as it get about 1cm every rain of water inside. Also check your foot carpets and under them for moisture and i hope you will be fine 
ps: give a good clean to your windows before


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

some good advice,going to try the de-mister pads mentioned in the thread as my better halves car is terrible in the winter months.

Always being late for work she never has time to properly de-mist her windows much to my annoyance!!


----------



## Glassy (Nov 13, 2013)

mattc2002 said:


> My Audi has the worst de-misting and takes the screen ages to de-mist in the morning. What product can I use to stop so much misting on these colder mornings
> Was going to go for Rain X demist but see it gets a lot of bad reviews.


Excessive condensation isn't normal in a car, unless it's a cabrio for example.

Whilst it _is_ normal to see an increase in colder/wetter weather you shouldn't be getting anything more than misting on the glass surface.

Has the windscreen been replaced? I would look at route cause before taking action.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Home bargains do a dehumidifier box for £1,50 ish, which is basically a 3 part plastic tank with some absorption crystals that you fill the top section with, and one saturated the excess water drains into the bottom of the tank.
Stick one in the boot, or wedge it under the back of the seat to stop it tipping over


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

couple of things that help

if you come home on a cold day with the car heater full on , 2 mins before before you get home turn off the heat and crack the windows so you park up cold 

if theres ever a dry breezy day and its safe to do so , crack open the windows and let the car air best you can


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

depends on how bad it is, but its pretty normal in consistently wet weather. I have tried different stuff in different cars over the years, once I tried some antifog stuff, seemed to work great, until the sun was on the screen and I couldn't see a thing. 

Best thing is heat the car up with a heater with windows open a bit, get all the damp air out. 

Same when you get in, heater on full, window down an inch, to dry the wet you bring in and get that damp air out. If you don't drop the windows a bit, the damp air just stays in the car.


----------



## JonnyW (Oct 26, 2008)

I've used the dehumidifier pouch things listed above and they definitely help.


----------



## Sleper (May 27, 2015)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Just double checking you haven't got your climate control set to recirculate as that can cause misting up, also when was the last time your pollen/cabin filter was changed because if blocked it will limit air flow.
> 
> Failing that, something like this may be of help
> https://shop.alienmagic.co.uk/anti-fog-pro-hydrophobic-glass-coat-sealant-200ml


I would check this first makes a world of difference


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

As a test, I used a small amount of toothpaste on a section of the bathroom cabinet mirror. After a shower this morning the section of mirror that has toothpaste applied did not steam up, interesting experiment, toothpaste seems to work. Would I apply toothpaste on my windscreen? Probably not but I'm thinking of marketing toothpaste as the next amazing detailing product in a rebranded container for £9.99 inc VAT and free shipping.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Sure I read somewhere as well both toothpaste and also shaving gel.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Gixxer6 said:


> As a test, I used a small amount of toothpaste on a section of the bathroom cabinet mirror. After a shower this morning the section of mirror that has toothpaste applied did not steam up, interesting experiment, toothpaste seems to work. Would I apply toothpaste on my windscreen? Probably not but I'm thinking of marketing toothpaste as the next amazing detailing product in a rebranded container for £9.99 inc VAT and free shipping.


Or use a proper glass coating that would likely last a lot longer than toothpaste, I mean toothpaste may work but have you done any long terms test and whats the durability like :lol:


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

A squeaky clean screen helps as does not leaving anything damp in the car, those silica gel bags helped our Mini Coupe no end.
Aircon systems can be a culprit of damp air, the airbox drain can block leaving a puddle of water to slosh around in there (the mondeo did this a couple of times) but the biggest cause is probably the pollen/cabin filter. Many are fitted inaccurately leading to water ingress and in most cases the service intervals are far to long, they end up getting blocked up with debris (sometimes damp) which reduces air flow and chucks damp air into the system.


----------

